# Mt. Tam Double



## bddbb

With less than 2 weeks to go, it's time to get this thread started!

I'm signed up, but have never done this one before. I've been doing a lot of hilly, long distance rides since the Terrible Two, so I should be ready.

Does anyone have any experience with this ride? Post it up. Let us greenhorns know what to expect!

bddbb


----------



## IpedalSlow

Yeah, this will my first also. Haven't done any long road rides since Terrible Two and Death Ride but been doing lots of MTB.


----------



## chidonchea

My number came in the mail today. I like to write down the rest stop miles and tape it on my stem so I don't have to take out my map as much. The same with my rider number, to tell the check point recorders. 

If you were able to do TT, then the Tam double will be no problem for you.

Be careful descending Lucas in the morning. It will still be dark with a lot of riders going fast because of the mass start.
Also be careful descending Lucas after the Big Rock around mile 190. There is a curve about 4 turns down, that is off canter that riders have crashed at.

The ride has great support and food. At the lunch stop they provide extra items just for the 200 milers.


----------



## Fogdweller

you have fun! I've done it twice, the inaugural edition in 2004 and last year's. It's a bit of a change since last year in that you go to Petaluma first instead of up the coast to Dillon and Valley Ford. This puts you into a headwind on Chileno Valley in the early afternoon compared to the 30mph tailwind you used to get when they had the original direction. Overall, it's an excellent course that thankfully gives you Mt Tam in the first 40 miles. The climb out of Muir Beach is my nemesis but most of the coast is rolling with good pavement and a few 100 and 200 foot climbs. Try to roll out with a group from Petaluma to share the work on Chileno. Oh, and getting Coleman thrown at you after 140 some-odd miles is a real treat. That was the low point of both of my days but the ride along the ridge is really nice. Be careful descending Joy Rd back to Valley Ford as it's steep and has a few surprises around corners. Marshall @ 170 is another "happy moment" but it will be a piece of cake compared to what you've done so far. After Marshall, you're home free with just a few gradual climbs but nothing of note. I was going to do the double metric but will be pacing a friend through his first century. I'll save some pizza for you guys...

Good luck, lots of sun screen and a sting arrest for bee stings might not be a bad idea either.

Cheers,
Foggy


----------



## ratpick

I was just going to start this thread! This will be my 3rd double after DMD and Terrible Two, hopefully netting me my first triple crown. I'm riding this one solo which is going to be a different challenge.

I did the Marin Century a few years ago so I'm familiar with at least half the course! My memory of that century was long lines at the rest stops but I do recall separate areas for the double century riders. I'm hoping they have Hammer Perpetuem at the rest stops as that has worked well for me so far.

I'm going to be keeping my eyes out for Stanley and try to get in your vid  I'm currently 24th in the stage race so I'm going to try and do a good time and move up to the top 20 or better.

Oh, and above all, beat bddbb 

Planning to wear my RBR kit again - bib number 193 - say hi if you see me.

<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/wn1QqQf7bIsg0YxsG2hiRA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-eDg3cabegfo/Ti8LhZg14xI/AAAAAAAAlug/aT9YDDClTdc/s640/266591_10150338672329256_733334255_10000321_4228942_o.jpg" height="480" width="640" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="https://picasaweb.google.com/patrick.herlihy/TerribleTwoJune2011?authuser=0&feat=embedwebsite">Terrible Two - June 2011</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## chidonchea

You are almost 5 hours ahead of me. I think my best chance to video you would be at the start, while you are still standing still. Congrats on your first CTC!


----------



## bddbb

ratpick said:


> I'm currently 24th in the stage race so I'm going to try and do a good time and move up to the top 20 or better.
> 
> Oh, and above all, beat bddbb


Allright now!

Sounds like the first shot has been fired! I'll be looking for you ratpick. My bib # is 230. Oh, I forgot to mention that I am in 18th place for the stage race. 

Of Course, I'm just ribbin you. Who knows, maybe we will end up riding together!


----------



## ratpick

Nope. We are not going to ride together. I'll be attacking you like Contador until you break


----------



## bddbb

ratpick said:


> Nope. We are not going to ride together. I'll be attacking you like Contador until you break


Oh, I see, prison rules huh!


----------



## bddbb

I reluctantly signed up to do the Mt. Shasta Summit Century on Sunday, the day after the Mt. Tam Double. A friend of mine is doing both, so he shamed me into going along with him.

If I finish both, that will be 339 miles and 31,500 feet of climbing in two days. That should be a good test for the Everest Challenge next month!


----------



## ratpick

bddbb said:


> I reluctantly signed up to do the Mt. Shasta Summit Century on Sunday, the day after the Mt. Tam Double. A friend of mine is doing both, so he shamed me into going along with him.!


Dude.. crazy!

You had better take it *really* easy on the Tam Double.. go really slow so you'll have plenty left for Shasta.

I just found out about Shasta so that and Climb to Kaiser are on next year's calendar!


----------



## IpedalSlow

Good luck at Mt. Tam Double tomorrow. I'll see you guys on the road, I'll be wearing my US Marine Corps outfit and pedaling SLOW  since we have a rookie going with us that we need to keep an eye


----------



## DBT

I'll be cheering you early starters on. I'm volunteering at the Nicasio/MCBC rest stop from 6 to 9 AM.


----------



## ratpick

Another great ride.. 

Saw chidonchea out there - thanks for looking for me!

I'm not sure of my actual placing but I think it's 17 or 18th.. official time of 12:32 hrs. I pushed pretty much the whole day and never really got tired (with some assistance from Coke & Mountain Dew 

More later.. how did everyone do?






BTW, note to Marin Cyclists - a double century is 200 miles, not 195!


----------



## bddbb

Great job ratpick!

The guy at the results table told me I was 11th. I don't know what my time was, but it was a little over 12 hours. 

ratpick, I was on your wheel heading towards the Mt. Tam climb, but I didn't want to say anything to you in case it might give you reason to go faster, ha ha! 
I then saw you as I was heading down from the top of Tam and you weren't too for back. I did look around for you at dinner, but I didn't see you.

Almost had a top 10 finish. I was riding with four other guys on that last little climb and one of them was really pushing the pace at the front. I couldn't stay on his wheel, so the other guys came around me. Then they told me that the lead guy fell apart later and finished after me. 

Had a great ride even though the Mt. Tam Double was the worst of the three races in the stage race. The other two were better because they were just 200 milers. Mixing the 100k, 100miler, 200k etc. in with the 200 miler caused too much confusion.

bddbb


----------



## huckleberry

Very impressive, guys!


----------



## ratpick

bddbb said:


> Great job ratpick!
> 
> The guy at the results table told me I was 11th. I don't know what my time was, but it was a little over 12 hours.
> 
> ratpick, I was on your wheel heading towards the Mt. Tam climb, but I didn't want to say anything to you in case it might give you reason to go faster, ha ha!
> I then saw you as I was heading down from the top of Tam and you weren't too for back. I did look around for you at dinner, but I didn't see you.
> 
> Almost had a top 10 finish. I was riding with four other guys on that last little climb and one of them was really pushing the pace at the front. I couldn't stay on his wheel, so the other guys came around me. Then they told me that the lead guy fell apart later and finished after me.
> 
> Had a great ride even though the Mt. Tam Double was the worst of the three races in the stage race. The other two were better because they were just 200 milers. Mixing the 100k, 100miler, 200k etc. in with the 200 miler caused too much confusion.
> 
> bddbb


Great job yourself! Sounds like I would have had no chance to stay with you  How did Shasta go on Sunday?


----------



## bddbb

We got to Shasta a little late to do the first climb, so we started on the second one. My legs took about 1-2 hours to warmup, but after they did I was able to climb pretty good. We finished climbs 2 and 3 and decided that was enough. Ended up with 84 miles and some very sore legs. 

That Shasta century is one great ride though. I will be doing that one again next year. I know we had to do the Mt. Tam double as part of the stage race, but Mt. Shasta is a better ride (less people and a little more organized). 

That being said, I did appreciate all the volunteers at Mt. Tam. It just gets a little messy when you try to mix a race with a century.

bddbb


----------



## ratpick

*Mt Tam Double recap*

Until I get a riding blog going, I'm going to have to inflict these recaps on you here.. remember, I do these rides so you don't have to...

*Arrival and Preparation*

This would be my 3rd double century and technically the easiest so I had a good idea what to expect and how I'd be able to handle it. On both previous rides I had minor food issues so resolved to not eat anything I wasn't sure would be ok to eat on a big ride. I finally switched from mountain bike pedals and shoes to road bike versions so was riding much lighter now (and more comfortably!). I had done a few hilly centuries in the preceding weeks, including the fantastic new 200K route on the Santa Cruz Mountains Challenge so I felt physically ready to go. My only ride the preceding week was a 45 mile hill-climbing ride on all the steep hills in Belmont which netted me a few new Strava PRs so my expectations were up!

I had seen the CA Triple Crown Stage Race standings for the first 2 doubles and I was placed 24th but with the next 8 places within 30 mins. If I could pull out a very fast Mt Tam Double, I might move up a few spots. So my strategy was to ride the first 100 miles at a comfortable century pace, no holding back or pacing, then see how I felt for the second century and adjust if necessary. 

When I did the Marin Century a few years ago, I stayed locally to avoid having to get up too early and risk getting tired during the ride. But this time, I decided to wake early and drive up since I also need to be in training for a mountain bike ride in Henry Coe SP in October which is even crazier than the Mt Tam Double!

The last few big rides I had overdressed and ended up carrying layers that I only used for the first 10 miles or so. Even though I knew it was likely to be cold descending Mt Tam, I reasoned it would be over quickly so went without knee warmers this time. But I still wore arm warmers and started the ride with a wind/rain jacket. I should add that my knees did get a little sore, unusually, towards the end of the ride so perhaps inflicting cold on them early wasn't the best idea after all.

I fitted my MagicShine 900 light onto my handlebars, with the battery back in my saddle pack - a setup that had worked really well on the DMD. I also carried a spare external USB battery to recharge my Garmin 705 should it run low.

So, I rolled out of bed at 2:30am, got in my gear, had my usual pre-ride oatmeal breakfast, filled water bottles and drove North. I left plenty of room since I had seen signs that Hwy 101 might be closed at night - it wasn't and I got there in an hour, drove into VIP parking (for double riders, mostly) - in fact, my parking spot was right alongside the start line.. nice!

As I got ready, with 30 mins until the start, riders were already beginning to line up! I guess some didn't want to waste even a minute getting through the crowd at the start. I was impressed!

I spotted a couple of fellow Western Wheelers; they filled me in on the start - no neutralized start (like Terrible Two) and in fact, folks will sprint off out of the gate. I was surprised to not see folks warming up on trainers as I had seen on the Devil Mountain Double!

We had to tear off a tag on our bib which had our bib number - this was how they knew that we started with the 5am pack. This year, nobody was permitted to start earlier than 5am. I really, really like these mass starts so I was pleased with this rule; the feeling of a group purpose, but of everyone being your competitor, and just the sound of a couple of hundred riders clicking into their pedals. I was smiling before we had even moved a foot!

*Start (5am)*

It was cool, but not cold. I had thought about starting with my wind jacket in my pocket but once we got moving, I figured it might get cooler, and it's the bright yellow "safety" color which might be good in the night portion.

As expected, a gang of folks took off right at 5am and disappeared into the distance. I had started a fair way back but slowly worked my way forward until I was in the 2nd group. A tandem came by and led our group for a little way - I hoped I'd see them again on Hwy 1.

Despite the speed, there was a lot of differing skills up front; some were quite wobbly and nervous riding in the pack. I found a rider wearing a "Garmin" jersey and noticed that he was very stable, consistent and aware, moving up when it appeared a gap might be forming, so I tried to stay on his wheel.

Everyone had a blinky tail light - I had never realized how bright some of them are - when you are riding directly behind some of them, they can actually be quite blinding! I had to advance past a few riders whose blinkies were painful!

Riding in the pack was very nice and we kept a high pace with very little effort. We soon passed George Lucas' Skywalker Ranch which I once visited to record a CD with my chorus.. great place and funny how there is no signage at all on the road!

It was still pre-dawn when we began our first sustained climb up Lucas Valley Rd (avg 7.5%) to Big Rock. The nice big pack began to split up but I stayed with those at the front of our group who were climbing at a comfortable pace for me. I then spotted the rider who was just one minute ahead of me in the Stage Race ("Ponytail") and began to pace her. She is riding strong, which worries me and my chances of advancing! CHP had closed the road for us, so I used the left lane a few times to advance. I was surprised further up the road when some cars came by revealing that only our lane had been closed, not the whole road!

After the climb, 6.5 miles of a very fun descent in a new smaller group, averaging 24.2 mph. There were some nervous descenders (it was still dark, after all) so I kept a gap. I just made out the redwoods at the bottom of Lucas Valley Rd and looked forward to seeing them at the end of the ride.

At the bottom, we made a sharp left onto Nicasio Valley Rd. CHP was there (I waved and thanked them). As I made the turn, my front wheel began to slide in gravel but I saved it and stayed upright... phew! Some better warning signs would have been useful here (or use a broom 

Nicasio Valley Rd climbs gently. I fell behind a group with Ponytail going slightly slower than I might otherwise, but with a big climb looming, and darkness around us, I didn't see the benefit of sprinting ahead solo. Others, however, couldn't hold themselves back and sprinted past the group. I could see some in the group looking and deciding whether to jump on their wheel. We climbed two minor hills, again a bit slower than I might have otherwise taken them.

All the while, the ride's official SAG vehicles were moving ahead and then back behind us. They are very pro-looking vehicles, with large SRAM sponsorship all over them and pro bike racks. It appears they were used on RAAM.

We finally began to get some pre-dawn light as we descended down to Sir Francis Drake Blvd from San Geronimo. I could see that it was a very cloudy/foggy day ahead of us. With better light, the pace really picked up along Sir Francis Drake Blvd and we steamed into Fairfax at an average of 23 mph over 5 miles.

Just as we approached Fairfax, someone began to make a wrong turn which sent the paceline scrambling to avoid collisions! A volunteer was stationed to direct us onto Bolinas Rd and the long climb up Mt Tam began.

*Mt Tam climb (6:04 am, 20 mi, 1 hr riding time)*

I have ridden this climb a few times now so I am familiar with it and was excited to ride it in cool conditions and with a pack of strong riders. I fall in with a group including Ponytail and see that she is climbing very strongly still. I begin to wonder if I will have to play strategy to make sure I get ahead (mark her the whole ride and sprint the last 2 miles  I'll worry about that later!

The group mostly stays together, climbing silently. Visibility is getting good now, so I switch off my light. We came to a clearing which ordinarily would probably have nice views on both sides so I made a lame joke about how the view makes the climb worthwhile and everyone laughs - wow, they must all be quite nervous! I love it!

I settle into a very comfortable pace thinking that if I didn't stop at the rest stop, I could probably pull a PR on this climb. But I didn't want that to be the reason to miss a stop or overextend myself, so I banished that thought quickly (edit: turns out I did set a PR, but only because I was unable to get to the summit on my recent pre-ride due to a road closure).

The first section of the climb is about 1,000' averaging 5.6% and went by very quickly. I spotted Stanley, who does the fantastic Youtube ride videos, and introduced myself. I was thrilled as I couldn't find him at the start! We chatted for a bit and Stanley took some video (yay, finally in a ride video 

I said hi to Ponytail, and told her that she was a minute ahead of me in the stage race so I was going to have to drop her at some point. She didn't say anything - what would you say if a stalker suddenly came up to you and knew your name? 

I sensed everyone was beginning to slow as the climb went on so I kept my pace. I figured if I get a bit ahead it will give me a little extra time at the rest stop to not have to rush it too much. To my relief, Ponytail slows and so I'm pleased to put a bit of time ahead of her and eat into the gap she has on me.

Little did I know at the time that bddbb was behind me biding his time!

I reached the Pine Mtn rest stop and immediately got busy refilling my bottles, removing my lights and bagging for delivery back to the start, using the porta-potty and taking off my wind jacket since we would be climbing for quite a while. I figured I'd be plenty warm without it.

I was quite surprised that the rest stop didn't have Perpetuem - I had downed my initial bottle expecting a refill but had to settle for Gatorade.

Even more surprising, many didn't use this rest stop at all! I saw many riding past. I looked around and realized that Ponytail wasn't there and had to be way ahead. No need to panic, though, as I was climbing faster and I should reel her in eventually. I was only there 2 minutes but felt behind the pace now so was resolved to ramp up the effort.

Fortunately, the next section was downhill (mostly) to Alpine Lake so I used what descending abilities I have to make up time and pass quite a few riders. But no Ponytail! I soon came up on Garmin who was riding very near Ponytail when I last was with them so decided to stay with him for a bit.

As we hit Alpine Lake, we are both looking at the wonderful sunrise over the water - so hard to go by without stopping and soaking it in. I noted to Garmin how gorgeous it is and he says that he's more used to being here at this time drinking beers than on a bike. I like this guy!! We stay together on the climb up from the lake, chatting about rides we've both done (we are both mountain bikers as well).

The redwoods are doing a great job of extracting water from the fog and raining it down on the road and us. I was beginning to wonder if I should get my jacket back out but I was warm enough so didn't worry.

I sense Garmin beginning to tire but spot Stanley up the road and go up to say hi again. You can tell the double century veterans because they know which rest stops to skip and plan ahead to have food with them when they need it. I noted that I needed to eat more on the bike during this ride, rather than while still at rest stops, something I had not done a lot of in my first two doubles.

Stanley takes some more video, not realizing at first that it's me because I've removed my jacket! 

Suddenly (it seemed) we are at the top and are confronted by a locked gate on Ridgecrest! That's weird! We climb over/through the gate but it was mentioned that some actually turned right and went the wrong way! This needed warning, or signs (or get the gate unlocked!)

It was still very wet as we began the climb up the Seven Sisters, but just foggy as we left the tree cover. I love the Seven Sisters climb and tell Stanley my theory that Robin Moore's Le Velo vid was shot up here. The fog is very, very thick at road level but doesn't look that high so I'm excited that we may break through to sunshine soon.

Stanley drops back so I settled into a good pace and begin the climb. Visibility was down to about 10 feet in spots - I really missed the great views from this ridge. However, not being able to see how long each "sister" was, made it easier to push the pace so I did set my 2nd best time.

As I summit the last "sister" I spot Ponytail ahead. As I catch her, I see that she is having a lot of trouble with the visibility. We come to another locked gate and climb through/over/around it. Given the fog, I began to wonder if it was actually closed for our protection (from cars).

I move ahead of Ponytail at the Pan Toll/Ridgecrest intersection and begin the climb to the peak. The fog is unbelievably thick here but as I climb up, it thins and then suddenly disappears to a perfectly clear, sunny day! Wow! Even better, just a little further up the road, I moved into another air layer and the temperature went up 10-15°. Looking out, there was a fog blanket over everything!

Stanley had mentioned that counting descending riders was a good way to know where you stood in the ride so I did that. The first passed about 2.5 miles from the summit so I knew I was already 5 miles behind the leaders (not that this worried me 

I felt great in the warm air so upped my pace, passing a few riders, then enjoyed the twisty descent down to the official peak/summit. I felt like sprinting the final steep climb to the top but took it easy next to a rider from the SF Randonneurs. He was riding with a fellow Randonneur who I thought looked Chinese at first but had a Japanese flag sticker on his bike.

(Now, after the ride, I see that a Japanese rider of this club is just ahead of Ponytail in the standings and ahead of me by just 5 mins - could this be him?).

I counted 32 riders ahead of me so I knew I was in 33rd place. I was surprised to be this low - folks are really going hard! I worried that my plans to move forward in the stage race were slipping away!

*Mt Tam East Peak (7:35am, 37 mi, 2:33 hrs)*

I expected a full rest stop here but there was just a check point to get our bib number and a few small water bottles.. weird... glad I stopped earlier. I topped up one bottle then took off quickly. Stopped barely 30 secs.

Even though it was warm at the top, I decided to put my jacket on for the descent rather than have to stop in very thick fog at top of Pan Toll to dress. I was soaking in the warm air knowing it was about to end and who knows what the coast would be like!

On the descent I spotted Ponytail and then Stanley, probably about 10 mins behind me. Keep this gap and I've moved up at least one spot, I told myself! Even if Ponytail caught me at rest stops I was feeling good that I should be able to recover the gap on climbs.

I was watching for other riders I knew on the way down but didn't spot any. Even though I had prepared for it, crossing into the cold air layer was a shock. Then into the fog and visibility was gone. I was aware that I would need to cross climbing riders' path to turn onto Pan Toll so took it very carefully.

I was finding that I was having to clean water off my glasses every 20-30 seconds on Pan Toll so decided I'd be better off without them. I guess I need to RainX them, or something - they didn't used to be so useless in fog. The road was very wet so I took it very carefully and slowly.

I turned left onto Panoramic Hwy which felt wrong (away from the coast). Panoramic was drier than Pan Toll, but I kept the pace slower than normal still just in case a blind corner turned out to be wet and slippery. I passed another strong woman rider taking it very, very slowly. She must be a great climber to have got this far ahead. I saw her a couple of times later, so she was riding at about my pace for some time.

The wind was howling on the final mile of Panoramic making me very uncomfortable and cold. Weirdly, though, locals were out walking their dogs as if it was just another day (I suppose it just might be that up here!). I figured it was probably warmer below so I focused on getting down the mountain as quickly as possible rather than thinking about how cold it was!

At the sharp right turn to Muir Woods Rd, I passed another rider who seemed confused about the route. I think he followed me although I never saw him again as the Mr Woods Rd was actually quite dry so I improved my fun quotient and added some speed until I caught up to a car and followed it to the National Park gate. Once past, I continued down to the next rest stop.

*Santos Meadows Rest Stop (8.11am, 49 mi, 3:09 hrs)*

Yay, this rest stop had Perpetuem, but only strawberry flavor. I ditched the remainder of my latte flavored and got 2 scoops of strawberry. I ate a potato and assorted other bits of food and jammed a few bars into my pocket for later. I hadn't done any eating on the road yet, but began to do it after this point, keeping my energy going without the usual regular dose of Perpetuem!

I was out of the rest stop in 3:09 mins, but quite a few riders came and went so I lost some places.. curses! I knew parts of the route up Hwy 1 but not very well so was hoping for a paceline. I expected a headwind and didn't want to face 22 miles of it alone!

An immediate climb at average 9% surprised me but I was feeling very good so pushed it (it actually got me my highest VAM rating for the whole ride so technically was my strongest climb of the ride).

On the descent down the other side, the road was wet so I was taking it relatively easy but still lost rear traction in one corner (saved it again, fortunately). On one descent, the zip on my jacket came undone at the bottom and I had to sit up and wrestle with it to fix and then close it. While I was doing this, Japan caught me and decided to pass. He seemed quite strong but I suspected a loner so I didn't jump right on his wheel but stayed a respectable distance behind. I was able to stay with him easily on the climbs, but he had a better pace on the flats.

After a couple of miles on the flats, we passed another rider on a Blue bike who jumped on Japan's tail. Now we had the start of a paceline so I closed the gap and felt someone behind close the gap on me.

We traded pulls and made excellent time up the coast. As we began one of the climbs another rider passed us. He made the climbing look so easy as there was no change in his style at all whether he was climbing, descending or on the flats. Mr Consistent! I would catch him later but now he passed us easily and rode off into the distance giving us advice about the road ahead.

Japan and I had a good pace together so I resolved to stay with him for as long as possible. Just before we reached Point Reyes Station, Japan dropped something, yelled out then turned back. What should I do? We had barely spoken and since we were nearly at the rest stop, I decided to continue on. Then I began to wonder if what was dropped was actually mine and began to feel guilty at riding on. I did a quick inventory and everything seemed to be there but I prepared my apology just in case! It turned out to be his Endurolyte container (phew).

*Pt Reyes Station Rest Stop (9:34am, 72 mi, 4:32 hrs)*

At this rest stop, someone's daughter was providing bike valet service which was nice! This was a great feature at some Terrible Two rest stops.

I was feeling the need to be fast here. This was a "mini-rest stop" only. I didn't realize some rest stops were different - this one didn't carry Perpetuem but had normal food, water and Gatorade. Bummer, as I had just downed the remainder of my Perpetuem bottle expecting a refill. I put Gatorade in it instead. I had managed to eat on the road this time, so grabbed some more food for my pocket and was out in 3:09 mins. Japan had rolled in but I left without him, figuring he's probably going to catch me if there were any flat roads ahead!

I was pleased that I was still feeling quite energetic at 72 miles in - a good sign for the rest of the ride, although I was aware that things could go south quickly if I didn't eat properly. I punched it up the small climb out of Point Reyes Station to test the legs and everything felt good.

Point Reyes Rd passes by Nicasio Reservoir which was looking very pretty with a glassy surface (no wind here), sun still low (yes, we had finally got some sunlight through the fog/clouds).. I was riding along at a comfortable pace admiring the view. I heard someone come up and fall in behind me. Pretty soon he wanted to lift the pace and passed me - it was Japan! Cool! I jumped on his wheel and we moved along together at a much better pace.

We soon crossed the intersection with Nicasio Valley Rd and suddenly the road was full of "white-bibs": century and 100K riders. These were a decidedly more rag-tag bunch than the double century crowd! It was very nice to have more company, though, and especially nice to have a constant stream of people ahead to chase down!

We came to a climb on Petaluma-Point Reyes Rd that looks hideous from a distance. I remember it from a past Marin Century). CHP had closed the road for us so we didn't have to worry about the lack of a shoulder! Japan and I climb and I settle into my "steep hill pace", since the grade was over 10%. We passed many slower century riders and reach the top together.

The descent was fun, twisty and fast, so I tucked down and let the bike fly. Japan was apparently a more conservative descender so I lost him at this point. At the bottom I looked back for him but didn't see him so continued to lunch at my own pace.

On the D St descent, near the rest stop, a volunteer was by the side of the road screaming something that sounded like "center... center". I had no idea what he actually said but in hindsight, I guess he was warning us to stay near the center of the lane as the road surface was very poor towards the edges.

*Petaluma Lunch Stop (10:41am, 90 mi, 5:35 hrs)*

I debated how long to hang at the lunch stop. Taking a 15+ minute stop could make me faster for the remaining miles but a fast stop is actual minutes saved. It took me a few minutes to find the double century area, roped off from the rest of the white-bib rabble. Signage was terrible but I guess I'll know next time where to find it and save myself a couple of minutes!

I refilled with Strawberry Perpetuem, ate a pre-made sandwich, stuffed bars in my pocket (I had been eating during the ride) and had a Coke as a post-lunch pickup. It was cold so I couldn't throw it straight down so I sat for a few mins to drink it. The Petaluma stop is always entertaining - gay (I presume) guys cross-dressing seems to be a theme this year and my last time here. Very funny! 

I was back on the road in 10 minutes - not bad. I headed back up D St, then my Garmin told me to take a left turn when there was a right up Windsor - someone sees my confusion and yells, "it's a right here". I'm paranoid that I'm missing some extra loop on the double course but my route sheet is tucked away down in my jersey pocket and I don't want to waste time fishing it out. So I turn right, my Garmin doesn't complain about being off course, so I'm relieved and ride on. I thank the giver-of-instructions as I pass him.

The wind has picked up and soon I'm on Chileno Valley Rd - this name rings a bell and I soon realize that his is the road that is now into the wind whereas a past route had it downwind.. Urgh. And it's 10 miles long. I feel like I'm working so hard but manage to keep an average of 18.5 mph, better than I can usually accomplish in a headwind like this. I long for Japan to ride up behind me and carry me through this section (had I realized he was just 5 mins ahead of me in the standings, I wouldn't have wished for this 

I passed quite a few century riders also struggling with the headwind and not able to keep up any kind of decent pace - this makes me feel a little better. I rang up my first 100 miles on Chileno in just 6:01 hrs riding time - wow, this was going to be fast if I could keep up this pace!

Entertainment on this road was a whole lot of grazing cows. I mooed to a few but they weren't interested in conversation.

Mercifully, the road eventually ended with a small but steep climb up Tomales Rd to Alexander Rd. I was catching a lot of century riders now but was really hoping to catch and pass some yellow-bibbers and improve my position. There is a shooting range on Alexander and everyone and their family were out there shooting away. I ride over a couple of flat roads with one short but steep (>11%) climb then rolled into Valley Ford Rest Stop for the first time.

*Valley Ford Rest Stop #1 (12:32pm, 118 mi, 7:17 hrs)*

I was now in with the main herd of the century ride so the rest stop was busy, busy, busy. There was no bike rack space left so I had to drop by bike by the side of the road and hurried in. I really didn't want to waste time at a busy stop so refilled my bottles (Sustained Energy this time since there was no Perpetuem), ate a few pieces of peach (delicious!) and a PB&J sammich and out in 4 mins. My back was a little tight, probably from being hunkered down on Chileno, but walking around helped and I stretched it a little when I got back on the road.

Back when I was mapping out this ride for my Garmin, I noted that this section could be confusing with two visits to this stop. The signage on the road was very good but my Garmin did get confused and jumped forward to the second visit... urgh. Fortunately, a group of 4 yellow-bibbers left just as I did so I hung with them to make sure I didn't get lost.

Once out of town, it was a big loop so I didn't need any guidance but these guys were riding at my pace (possibly a bit faster) so I stayed with them. I thought it would be good to be with them should we end up riding into the wind again!

We rode Valley Ford Cutoff which featured a few climbs and descents. I was really enjoying the slightly raised pace. I sat at the back most of the time since they weren't really pacelining and seemed to all know each other. They were taking long pulls at the front but were rotating so I was ready to jump up if the opportunity came.

We climbed Bay Hill Rd which had a terrible (China Grade style) surface, as did the descent on the other side. But these guys went down full speed so I did my best to stay with them without spilling!

Once on Hwy 1, the road was good and a proper paceline formed... sweet! This was the first paceline that knew how to ride a paceline! The leader was taking 2-3 minute pulls then rotating back. I let the leader fall behind me so I could take a pull in turn but we reached the turnoff just as my turn came.. bummer as I actually wanted to contribute to this group.

We turned inland on Coleman Valley Rd. One of the guys said to hunker down because this was going to be a long, slow climb. I asked him about it and he said it had it all - false summits, steep grade, lots of cars and heat. I remembered a big (1,000') bump on the route profile about here and was looking forward to a good climb after the recent fairly flat riding.

The group quickly splintered and I found my comfortable climbing pace. I was surprised how quickly some of the group took off up the climb. A few descending cars passed us with burning brakes so I knew we had a treat coming! The first section is 1.5 mi long and ascends 800' at average 10% but with plenty of sustained 12-15% sections. I started to feel really good and was reeling in the escapees. A few cattle grates were no fun at climbing speed.

After the first summit, there was a bit of a descent and some rollers (with grates that I had enough speed to jump), then another push to the top at an easy 5% (with a few >10% spots) climbing another 300'. I saw a white-bibber and wondered if he was lost or just wanted to do this extra loop! He was climbing very slowly but didn't seem in trouble so I figured the latter.

Others write about the amazing views on this climb but I didn't see anything spectacular. Perhaps I didn't look at the right time! Of most interest was all the painting on the road, long faded, but cheering on some racer. I wondered if this was once part of the ToC route.

Once over the final summit, there was a bit of a descent and another mini rest stop appeared.

*Coleman Checkpoint (1:51pm, 134 mi, 8:31 hrs)*

With some sweaty climbing behind me I decided it was time to take an Endurolyte and not risk any cramping. My legs were still feeling fine but that climb was bound to lower reserves.

Again, no Perpetuem here so I refilled with Sustained Energy - perhaps on a ride like this with frequent rest stops, Sustained Energy is a better fuel than Perpetuem?) It was quite warm so I also drank a Coke and sat in a comfy chair for a couple of mins - that was niiiice!

There was a descent coming and although I didn't want to leave the group, I also didn't want to lose time and they appeared to be regrouping at the stop. So I took off solo. I would be solo for the remainder of the ride since yellow-bibbers were quite spread out at this point.

The descent down Coleman Valley Rd was short and a bit too bumpy to take really fast. Turning onto Joy Rd, there was a large group of riders which made me wonder if I'd rejoined the century route. But no bibs so this must just be a group out for a ride... nice! A bit slow so I passed them all quickly.

The descent down Joy Rd was fast and a little dodgy, with patchy sunlight through the trees and a few potholes and bumps, but I felt I had good enough visibility to enjoy it and let the bike go, staying lose to soak up any unavoidable potholes. I hit 47 mph and had a grin that lasted for half an hour!

Eventually it ended and I turned onto Bodega Hwy, almost touching the Terrible Two route from a month earlier! A 5.5 mile flat return to Valley Ford. I kept a good pace with adrenaline still flowing from the Joy Rd decent! On this section, I spotted a yellow-bibber in the distance and closed the gap. To my surprise, it was Mr Consistent! I caught him but he raised his pace and dropped me when he saw me approach. Turns out I finished 39 mins ahead of him, but I never saw him on the road again so he must have spent some time at a rest stop.

*Valley Ford Rest Stop #2 (2:44pm, 148 mi, 9:15 hrs)*

Back at Valley Ford I was pleased because my Garmin was finally back on course. The Rest stop was almost deserted, quite a change from the previous visit! I took a slightly longer (5 min) stop this time, eating quite a bit more food and taking a moment to double-check the route map just in case my Garmin had more hysterics.

The next few miles contains a couple of climbs, both of which had 10+% final grades to their summits. On the first, I came up on a couple, the woman off her bike laying out the law to her man who had brought her on this ride that was too hard and she had no desire to ride. I felt sorry for both of them and hoped a SAG vehicle came by soon!

The wind was picking up again but it moved from head to cross as the road moved around and sometimes disappeared - somehow much less draining than Chileno!

...that is until I reached Tomales and turned directly into a gale! It was blowing hard and it was very hard to keep up a decent pace. It's a flat road to the coast for 2 miles but I could barely sustain 16 mph fighting the wind. I saw riders up ahead and tried to bridge for some relief but just couldn't accelerate.

My Garmin said 7.5 miles till the next course point which I assumed was Hwy 1, not realizing that this pain would only last for a bit over 2 miles.

When the road turned up into trees, I realized we were at the coast and felt immediate relief and a surge of energy! I knew this section of Hwy 1 well enough and remembered some fun rollers coming up! I averaged 20 mph over the next 5 miles until Marshall, riding the rollers as fast as I could go.

I came up on a yellow-bibber who had been in view since Tomales but he seemed to have exhausted himself. I passed him and he jumped on my wheel but I lost him on the next roller since he had no energy left to push.

Marshall Petaluma Rd came seemingly too fast and I knew there was another climb ahead, although it's not quite as bad in this direction. I was feeling good after speed on Hwy 1 so took the first section of >10% quite fast, then thought the better of it and settled into climbing mode. It was in my head that I had under 40 miles to go and was still feeling good so why not go all out and see what's left in the tank? But no point blowing up this close to the end!

I passed a couple more yellow-bibbers on the climb and began to wonder what my place was at this stage.. must be in the mid-twenties, I figured. The whole climb was 3 miles with a few steep sections but mostly fairly easy. At the summit, I rejoiced that it was almost "all downhill from here"! The descent down the real Marshall Wall was a lot of fun and I was able to keep some good speed.

*Walker Creek Rest Stop (4pm, 167 mi, 10:35 hrs)*

With only 30ish miles to go, I gave serious consideration to skipping this stop. It was a checkpoint so I had to check in anyway, so I decided to rest for a few mins. That turned into 4:30 mins as I ate a bit, refilled bottles and decided to have a Mountain Dew for some punch for the final push home. Another comfy chair to sit in didn't help me get on the road any faster!

As I was getting ready to go, the guy from Hwy 1 rollers came past, yelling his number. I caught him fairly quickly - he was obviously hurting at this point - and congratulated him on the fortitude of skipping the stop! He must have found some new reserves on the climb!

The next 10 miles was mostly flat (actually very slightly ascending) back roads. In no time I turned right onto Pt Reyes Rd where I had been many hours ago. A slight climb then a very fast descent down to Nicasio Reservoir. 

I was seeing very few other riders at this point - just a few white-bibbed stragglers now and then. Turning onto Nicasio Valley Rd, I sensed the end was nearing, just 15 miles away! I channeled ElHombre's finish-line-gravity and kept up a good pace on this slight climb. It helped having a constant supply of white-bibbers ahead to chase down.

I came upon a Rest Stop which surprised me. I was going to ride right past but realized that it might be a checkpoint, as unlikely as that is at this point in the ride. I began to turn in but another rider at the gate sensed my hesitation and yelled that it wasn't a checkpoint. I thanked him and took off surprising myself with the energy I had left as I sprinted back up to 22 mph. Aaah Mountain Dew!

I soon turned up Lucas Valley Rd and the grade edged up towards 5-6%. But I was just enjoying the way the road wound through the redwoods - such a nice section of road that I knew I'd missed in the dark in the morning. 

I was anticipating the descent from Big Rock - the last time I had done the Marin Century, someone I was riding with had fallen on this descent and suffered a broken clavicle. But I wanted to have some fun so I resolved to ride fast but treat blind corners with plenty of respect.

I also realized that I had a chance to break 12 hours riding time which was a big incentive to push!

I passed Big Rock and I might have actually let out a yell of ecstasy - especially when a volunteer said "all downhill from here.. enjoy!" (I'm surprised he didn't say, "be careful", but ok by me . The road surface was excellent and I really enjoyed the descent. There were a couple of tight corners but Marin Cyclists had marked them well so they were no problem.

At the bottom, I didn't want the speed to stop and with a slight downhill grade and a bit of a tailwind, I hunkered down and hammered out the 4 miles to Las Gallinas Rd. On the way, I passed two yellow-bibs and resolved to keep the pace high lest they suck my wheel and try to catch me. 

Turning onto Las Gallinas, I was confronted with a small climb.. I'd put out a lot of energy on Lucas Valley Rd and wasn't sure what was left but I wasn't going to be passed for a place in the final mile so went deep into the hurt locker to sprint up the hill. I didn't look back but I was pretty sure I had more than enough gap. I actually achieved a Strava KOM on this section 

*Finish (5:32pm, 195 mi, 11:49 hrs)*

Weirdly, the finish line for doubles was all the way inside the school, at a table near the registration area. So I had to get through the crowds of finished riders as quickly as possible without knocking anyone down! I pulled up and gave them my bib number. They told me 12:32 was my official time. Wow!

My Garmin showed 11:49 hours riding time so I had finished the last 100 miles in just under 6 hours! My fastest century ever is 5:47 hrs so it's unbelievable to have done this as the second half of a double! I had managed to keep my rest stops under 50 minutes - room for improvement but very pleasing. 

I felt all the pressure I'd built up to make 12 hrs fall away. When I had realized that the ride was going to be short of 200 miles, I had thought I'd go and ride 2.5 miles back up the course and make it a full double. But once I was done, I was done.

I wasn't planning to buy the ride jersey but I was so pleased with my performance that I just had to have it. Unfortunately, my light never made it back to the start. I'm hoping it is recovered.

I should say that despite being extremely well run in some ways (signage, SAG, CHP street closures, volunteers are excellent), the food was pretty good (except lack of Perpetuem at double stops), some parts of the support weren't so great. Losing my light was the epitome of that - some things they just didn't seem to have worked out properly. Perhaps I'm just used to the over-the-top level of coordination at the Terrible Two and especially the Devil Mountain Double.

I had my post-ride meal and relaxed a bit then grabbed an ice-cream and headed home. While on the way out, I saw Ponytail and had a moment of panic that maybe she had beaten me there. But she was still in her riding clothes and looked like she had just got off her bike so I think she had just arrived (which would put her over 30 mins behind me).

My first CA Triple Crown was achieved and I'm fairly sure I will be moving up a few places in the stage race. Can't wait for the results to be published! I look back on this one with pride as I did it solo, without sponging off friends for support on the ride. I knew doing a double solo would be a mental challenge, as well as physical, but I survived and did much better than I had expected. Cool! What's next?

[Edit: I got my light back + a bag of assorted goodies from the Marin Cyclist for my trouble - thanks guys!]


----------



## bddbb

Great writeup! 

Good thing I didn't let you know who I was in the beginning. It sounds like you could have stayed with me!


----------



## ratpick

bddbb said:


> Great writeup!
> 
> Good thing I didn't let you know who I was in the beginning. It sounds like you could have stayed with me!


Thanks.. ha, I might have tried  And even if I did somehow, you'd still have had me on the Stage Race!


----------



## chidonchea

Here is my 10 minute video of the first half of the ride ‪California Triple Crown Stage Race-Marin Double Century-Part 1‬‏ - YouTube. It's taking a bit of time to edit down the 45 minutes of video I took. Should I make this in two parts or cut it all down to one? Youtube limits their videos to 10 minutes.
Great report and good to meet you ratpick.


----------



## ratpick

chidonchea said:


> Here is my 10 minute video of the first half of the ride ‪California Triple Crown Stage Race-Marin Double Century-Part 1‬‏ - YouTube. It's taking a bit of time to edit down the 45 minutes of video I took. Should I make this in two parts or cut it all down to one? Youtube limits their videos to 10 minutes.
> Great report and good to meet you ratpick.


So awesome! Thanks for documenting the ride again and finding me 

Oh man, that crash at the Pt Reyes Station rest stop made me cringe! I came so close to that a couple of times!

I'm torn - I want to see as much footage as you have but also like the whole-ride-in-10-mins to send to my non-riding friends. Whatever you decide works!


----------



## Masa

Hi ratpick,
Great write-up! This is my first post to this forum but just like to say hi and thank you b/c I'm the guy appeared as "Japan" in your post . I enjoyed reading it thorough. It was nice to have a paceline with you along Hwy1 and Pt. Reyes-Petaluma Rd. It helped me a lot. Also, I'm amazed by your finishing time! My MTD this year went extremely well (I finished 76min faster than the last year) but you created a HUGE gap after then. Very impressive. Hope to see you again at some *tough* double! (My next adventure is Paris-Brest-Paris 1200km brevet at the end of August).

Hi chidonchea,
I've been enjoying your "self-documenting" ride videos on YouTube since I found them after TT. I rode DMD and TT this year and enjoyed both videos. Very nicely done. I actually said hi to you just after the Pine Mtn rest stop but you probably don't remember (I appear around 2:13-17 in your MTD vdieo. Thanks). Looking forward to the 2nd part of MTD!


----------



## ratpick

Masa said:


> Hi ratpick,
> Great write-up! This is my first post to this forum but just like to say hi and thank you b/c I'm the guy appeared as "Japan" in your post . I enjoyed reading it thorough. It was nice to have a paceline with you along Hwy1 and Pt. Reyes-Petaluma Rd. It helped me a lot. Also, I'm amazed by your finishing time! My MTD this year went extremely well (I finished 76min faster than the last year) but you created a HUGE gap after then. Very impressive. Hope to see you again at some *tough* double! (My next adventure is Paris-Brest-Paris 1200km brevet at the end of August).


It was a pleasure riding with you Masa! No more doubles planned for this year but maybe I'll see you next year - some of these were too much fun to not repeat 

Good luck with Paris-Brest-Paris - very jealous!


----------



## ratpick

Waiting, waiting, waiting for the results.

Looking at Dan Connolly's blog entry on MTD 2010, my 12:32 would have got me a top 10 place! Looks like the ride was much faster this year!


----------



## Bostic

I finished with a group right at 6pm so I was an hour faster this year than last year. Pony Tail is my 'nemesis' and I was determined to finish ahead of her after not doing so on the DMD and TT earlier. Somewhat silly I know, but she is a very strong rider and knows how to pick others to pace line with (her body guards according to my friend). I kept tabs on her position and then accelerated past on the initial climb out of Fairfax and only saw her again while descending from the Tam summit. 

I tried to keep my rest stop time to an absolute minimum. I rode some with Masa (before he passed me on climbs) and we ate at the table afterwards (I was on the White Tarmac SL2). I should have brought the other bike with a triple as the 52/36 11-28 is not the same ratios as my bike with 52/39/30. I like having a 52 ring for descents. With a 36x28 Coleman was a struggle of tacking the road. I did the same three doubles in 2009 but this year was nice as I can purchase the stage race jersey now and complete the collection (triple crown 2009, gold jersey 2010)

I resigned to the fact that the later rest stops would be low on Hammer products and stuck with water and gatorade.


----------



## ratpick

Bostic said:


> I finished with a group right at 6pm so I was an hour faster this year than last year. Pony Tail is my 'nemesis' and I was determined to finish ahead of her after not doing so on the DMD and TT earlier. Somewhat silly I know, but she is a very strong rider and knows how to pick others to pace line with (her body guards according to my friend). I kept tabs on her position and then accelerated past on the initial climb out of Fairfax and only saw her again while descending from the Tam summit.


Nice job on shaving off an hour!

Megan (for that is her name  is a strong rider. I saw her the first time on Devil Mountain Double, when I was following her and one of her domestiques  all the way across Calaveras.. I'll have to check the results, but I think we finished a few minutes in front of her.

Then saw her again on Trinity Grade of the Terrible Two. She managed her rest stops well and made back the gap on me leaving us very close on the stage race.

I wonder if she know how many of us were marking her? Thrilled for her that she got #1 in the women's race!

I misnamed her, actually.. she wears a single plait, not a ponytail.. too late to change now  I first recognized her on the MTD not by her plait but by the way she has her arms when she rides and her always colorful arm-warmers. Hmm, perhaps I have become a stalker?


----------



## chidonchea

Here is part 2 video of the ride.


----------



## ratpick

I was looking over the official route map and noticed that Nicasio Valley School Rest Stop (the final one 15 miles from the end) is actually marked as a check point. As I mentioned in my recap, someone there told me it wasn't so I continued on.

Now I'm worried! If you stopped there, do you recall anyone taking your number?

Imagine getting a DNF on this and therefore the stage race because of misinformation about a check point in the final 15 miles.. urgh!


----------



## Crampandgoslow

I wasn't on the MTD w/ you folks, but I waited at the Nicasio Valley School for a friend and don't recall hearing or noticing anyone taking numbers. Being so close to the finish, I saw quite a few riders just skip the stop altogether, but, then again, they were probably all on much shorter rides than you folks.


----------



## ahmose

ratpick said:


> I was looking over the official route map and noticed that Nicasio Valley School Rest Stop (the final one 15 miles from the end) is actually marked as a check point. As I mentioned in my recap, someone there told me it wasn't so I continued on.
> 
> Now I'm worried! If you stopped there, do you recall anyone taking your number?
> 
> Imagine getting a DNF on this and therefore the stage race because of misinformation about a check point in the final 15 miles.. urgh!


I didn't stop at that rest stop either, one of the workers told me that i didn't need to check-in. Hopefully, they know what they're talking about.


----------



## tt1

Thanks for the write up ratpick. Great read!


----------



## ratpick

ahmose said:


> I didn't stop at that rest stop either, one of the workers told me that i didn't need to check-in. Hopefully, they know what they're talking about.


Thanks all. I feel reassured


----------



## IpedalSlow

I stopped to refill by I don't remember anybody taking any #. All I heard was 12-15 miles to go and we took off..just wanted to finish the ride


----------



## ratpick

*Mt Tam Double 2011 Results*

Results are up! I got 15th!

As usual, they don't provide finish ranking so...

Placing	BIB	Full Name	Finish Time	Total Time
1	96	Atkinson, Jim	*16:12	11:12
2	301	Moons, Marc	*16:12	11:12
3	191	Mehech, Maximiliano	*16:15	11:15
4	279	Ramos, Reve	*16:37	11:37
5	295	Pollock, Graham	*16:37	11:37
6	112	Keenan, Kevin	*16:42	11:42
7	107	Herrera, Vincent	*16:51	11:51
8	252	meyer, mitch	*17:12	12:12
9	319	Castaldo, Mike	*17:16	12:16
10	327	Glass, Dallas	17:17	12:17
11	289	Pratt, Bill	*17:12	12:17
12	230	Weseman, Doug	*17:19	12:19
13	177	Smead, Steve	*17:23	12:23
14	274	Barker, Adam	*17:24	12:24
15	193	Herlihy, Patrick	*17:32	12:32
16	57	Gashpar, Vitaly	*17:34	12:34
17	168	Mundy, Rico	*17:34	12:34
18	76	paterson, steve	*17:42	12:42
19	24	Morris III, Robert B	*17:44	12:44
20	317	Forsman, Barley	17:48	12:48
21	27	Ochoa, Ramon	*17:51	12:51
22	122	Gotelli, David	*17:51	12:51
23	132	JACOBSON, RICK	*17:51	12:51
24	153	Brochier, Michael	*17:51	12:51
25	156	Pan, Dylan	*`17:51	12:51
26	105	Butler, Lesley	*18:05	13:05
27	196	Kobayashi, Masayoshi	*18:05	13:05
28	249	Thompson, Stewart	*18:06	13:06
29	66	Miles, Richard	*18:11	13:11
30	328	Placiakis, Vidas	18:14	13:14
31	102	Arnold, Megan	*18:14	13:14
32	134	Melchionda, Sean	*18:14	13:14
33	356	Kellener, Brian	*18:14	13:14
34	70	Cushing, Bernard	*18:18	13:18
35	254	Tubbs, Andy	*18:26	13:26
36	255	Stewart, Tyler	*18:26	13:26
37	267	Oliver, David	*18:27	13:27
38	202	Cottle, Steven	*18:31	13:31
39	83	Curley, Peter	*18:32	13:32
40	232	Piccinotti, Vernon	*18:32	13:32
41	243	Stimson, Paul	*18:32	13:32
42	280	Holloway, Marty	*18:32	13:32
43	41	Kleinwaks, Jay	*18:35	13:35
44	351	Rogers, M. Kelly	*18:36	13:36
45	99	Witkowicki, John	*18:39	13:39
46	297	Patterson, Doug	*18:39	13:39
47	192	Miller, Bret	*18:41	13:41
48	305	Durbin, Greg	18:42	13:42
49	2	Bousina, Benjamin	18:43	13:43
50	101	potts, matthew	*18:43	13:43
51	224	Hussey, James	*18:43	13:43
52	320	Barnes, Shane	18:45	13:45
53	48	Horning, Eric	*18:45	13:45
54	242	Hernandez, Gustavo	*18:45	13:45
55	89	Stern, Dan	*18:48	13:48
56	40	Johnson, Anthony	*18:55	13:55
57	125	Woudenberg, Timothy	*18:55	13:55
58	207	Wilson, Bruce	*18:55	13:55
59	214	Thakar, Tertius	*18:55	13:55
60	215	Coleman, Randall	*18:55	13:55
61	311	Andersen, Carl	19:02	14:02
62	312	Trason, Ann	19:02	14:02
63	85	Abrahams, Mark	*19:02	14:02
64	217	cosgrove, mojo	*19:02	14:02
65	64	Weber, Ken	*19:08	14:08
66	75	Bennett, David	*19:08	14:08
67	239	Yee, William	*19:08	14:08
68	355	Aberg, Michael	*19:08	14:08
69	88	Burger, Richard	*19:10	14:10
70	150	Flores, Fred	*19:10	14:10
71	246	Eller, Michael	*19:10	14:10
72	283	Redmond, Robert	*19:10	14:10
73	316	Schofield, Robert	*19:10	14:10
74	349	Kluck, Larry	*19:10	14:10
75	140	Okano, Robert	*19:12	14:12
76	228	Murphy, Stephen	*19:12	14:12
77	248	Smith, Rebecca	*19:18	14:18
78	293	pauls, eric	*19:19	14:19
79	95	Pleskovitch, Lyresa	*19:20	14:20
80	169	cherry, lori	*19:20	14:20
81	170	Robertson, Craig	*19:20	14:20
82	171	Houck, Timothy	*19:25	14:20
83	276	Decker, Steven	*19:20	14:20
84	342	Vanderwal, Bart	*19:20	14:20
85	282	Bergen, Katie	*19:22	14:22
86	167	Scrivanich, Luke	*19:24	14:24
87	37	Oszaczky, Peter	*19:30	14:30
88	130	O'Keefe, Chris	*19:30	14:30
89	194	Benton, Roy	*19:30	14:30
90	82	Robinson, John	*19:32	14:32
91	179	Homrighausen, Mark	*19:36	14:36
92	352	Miller, Gordon	*19:37	14:37
93	98	Tsang, Stanley	*19:42	14:42
94	341	Ho, Byron	*19:42	14:42
95	306	Wong, Gregory	19:45	14:45
96	32	Driscoll, Tom	*19:45	14:45
97	50	Saeedi, Steve	*19:45	14:45
98	162	Griffiths, Andrew	*19:45	14:45
99	231	Moore, Leonard	*19:45	14:45
100	347	Buntrock, Robert	*19:45	14:45
101	210	Brent, Elizabeth	*19:47	14:47
102	325	Rood, Janine	*19:47	14:47
103	345	Saldana, Jose	*19:47	14:47
104	264	Freedman, Jules	*19:49	14:49
105	260	Rohr, Norman	*19:50	14:50
106	183	Berka, Becky	*19:54	14:54
107	235	Cameron, Amy	*19:54	14:54
108	261	Musorafite, Tony	*19:54	14:54
109	294	Andrews, Bob	*19:54	14:54
110	146	Wickham, Jerry	*19:56	14:56
111	273	Moser, Daniel	*19:58	14:58
112	277	Chauner, Ed	*19:58	14:58
113	266	Jensen, Keith	*20:00	15:00
114	291	Wolfe, Kirstine	*20:00	15:00
115	110	Lopez-Bonilla, Jennifer	*20:04	15:04
116	111	Tanz, Jacob	*20:54	15:04
117	284	Wilson, MIke	*20:08	15:08
118	47	Cleymaet, Robert	*20:08	15:08
119	97	Turek, Michael	*20:08	15:08
120	338	Carter, Robert	*20:09	15:09
121	141	Cliggett, Mark	*20:11	15:11
122	198	Sheppard, Thomas	*20:11	15:11
123	313	Galvan, Abraham	20:13	15:13
124	149	Astrue, Elaine	*20:16	15:16
125	286	Nitta, John	*20:16	15:16
126	309	Chon, Sean	20:19	15:19
127	160	Knecht, Adam	*20:19	15:19
128	180	Dunn, Michael	*20:19	15:19
129	332	Castellanos, Alec	*20:19	15:19
130	81	Kaplan, Zach	*20:22	15:22
131	154	Mysza, Michael	*20:22	15:22
132	158	Gernez, Raphael	*20:22	15:22
133	225	Gallardo, Benny	*20:22	15:22
134	216	Uz, Metin	*20:26	15:26
135	218	Youssef, Bassem	*20:26	15:26
136	258	Kosorukov, Dmitry	*20:26	15:26
137	346	Caragao, Roeil	*20:26	15:26
138	86	Tunucci, Veronica	*20:32	15:32
139	323	Radtke, Marlies	20:34	15:34
140	324	Seely, Patrick	20:34	15:34
141	74	Buckingham, Keith	*20:35	15:35
142	151	Carlson, Drew	*20:39	15:39
143	310	McNamara, Colin	20:41	15:41
144	152	Gade, Robert	*20:41	15:41
145	139	Falla, Kerry	*20:42	15:42
146	39	Johnson, Lisa	*20:43	15:43
147	296	conover, doug	*20:43	15:43
148	181	Honda, Nicole	*20:47	15:47
149	209	Scott, Brian	*20:47	15:47
150	268	Bartoe, Timothy	*20:49	15:49
151	55	Chen, Trista	*20:50	15:50
152	73	campbell, lauren	*20:50	15:50
153	208	Aglubat, George	*20:52	15:52
154	219	Suralta, Ricardo	*20:52	15:52
155	336	Baldocchi, Tim	*20:52	15:52
156	203	ASKEW, JOHN	*20:53	15:53
157	326	Nichols, Curt	20:54	15:54
158	250	McPhate, Lisa-Susan	*20:54	15:54
159	344	Yuhjtman, Ehuel	*20:54	15:54
160	26	Burke, Sarah	*20:56	15:56
161	229	Burke, Michael	*20:56	15:56
162	247	Parsons, John	*21:02	16:02
163	72	Massie, Jarman	*21:04	16:04
164	53	Meyer, Peter	*21:05	16:05
165	213	Wilson, Craig	*21:05	16:05
166	322	Law, Todd	21:06	16:06
167	340	Weissgerber, Tom	*21:06	16:06
168	67	Laudenslager, Gladden	*21:07	16:07
169	157	Jackson, Rob	*22:08	16:08
170	34	Jordan, Mick	*21:11	16:11
171	173	Forde, Brad	*21:11	16:11
172	172	Roginski, Krist	*21:13	16:13
173	30	Azmoudeh, Kamran	*21:14	16:14
174	63	Moiceanu, Stefan	*21:14	16:14
175	126	Benowitz, Neal	*21:14	16:14
176	135	Newstrom, David	*21:14	16:14
177	176	Brahman, Manoucher	*21:14	16:14
178	211	Bennett, Joan	*21:14	16:14
179	272	Loomis, Allison	*21:14	16:14
180	337	Alexander, Tom	*21:14	16:14
181	188	boyden, greg	*21:16	16:16
182	93	Kaufman, Dan	*21:17	16:17
183	20	Wholey, Jim	21:20	16:20
184	106	Roberson, Alex	*21:27	16:27
185	136	Straehle, Bernd	*21:27	16:27
186	161	Robinson, Paul	*21:27	16:27
187	206	Miller, Peg	*21:27	16:27
188	278	Harris, Jim	*21:27	16:27
189	290	Sawyer, Richard	*21:27	16:27
190	350	Melville, Michael	*21:27	16:27
191	253	Brain, John	*21:28	16:28
192	21	Landrum, Vaughan	21:30	16:30
193	265	Joyce, Griff	*21:30	16:30
194	275	von Tress, Brian	*21:30	16:30
195	354	Becker, Cheryl	*21:30	16:30
196	357	Lopez, Jorge	*21:30	16:30
197	238	Moore, Mike	*21:37	16:37
198	259	Morton, Jeffrey	*21:37	16:37
199	353	Plumb, Alex	*21:37	16:37
200	244	Malone, James	*21:38	16:38
201	251	L'Heureux, Rick	*21:38	16:38
202	165	shen, randy	*21:39	16:39
203	147	Carroll, Rose	*21:43	16:43
204	236	Chapman, William	*21:46	16:46
205	65	Baldocchi, Gary	*21:50	16:50
206	205	Maslen, Thomas	*21:52	16:52
207	94	Sjostedt, Colin	*21:55	16:55
208	221	Kaplan, Jon	*21:55	16:55
209	87	Joseph, Jack	*21:58	16:58
210	23	Kaufman, James	*21:59	16:59
211	25	Scholtens, Kurt	*21:59	16:59
212	159	Takeuchi, Toshi	*21:39	16:59
213	314	Russell, Nancy	22:05	17:05
214	155	Cruz Jr., Arturo	*22:05	17:05
215	31	Orgill, Janet	*22:10	17:10
216	115	wiley, melinda	*22:10	17:10
217	333	Pugliese, John	*22:10	17:10
218	304	forsman, tina	22:11	17:11
219	113	clemes, dave	*22:11	17:11
220	220	Auriemma, Philip	*22:13	17:13
221	241	leach, michael	*22:13	17:13
222	348	Cheng, Tim	*22:19	17:19


----------



## ratpick

Wow, that was quick.. Stage Race has been updated already.

I improved from 24th to 15th! You got me by 34 mins bddbb


----------



## bddbb

I am very happy with a 12th at Mt. Tam and 11th overall. 

ratpick, I hope you continue to race these events. I have always believed that good, strong competition, brings out the best in a racer. Maybe we could both end up on the podium some day. 

bddbb


----------



## ratpick

bddbb said:


> I am very happy with a 12th at Mt. Tam and 11th overall.
> 
> ratpick, I hope you continue to race these events. I have always believed that good, strong competition, brings out the best in a racer. Maybe we could both end up on the podium some day.
> 
> bddbb


Congrats. Top 10 so close!

I didn't race the first two at all (but rode with two very strong riders who got me a competitive time) so I'm eager to race the whole series next year and see how I go!

On the other hand, I want to fit in Kaiser, Alta Alpina & Shasta Summit. 

The competition aspect does make it a lot more fun . I really enjoyed Mt Tam!


----------



## Bostic

I came in 24th, not bad considering how bad I felt on DMD the first half. The second half I paced in my friend for the last 40 miles. 

Next years Triple Crown is supposed to focus on Southern California doubles. I also want to do Climb to Kaiser, Alta Alpina and the Mt. Shasta long century.


----------

